# Induction because of age?



## Caezzybe

I was just wondering how many of you have been told you have to have an induction because of your age? I'm 42 and have been told that this time I have to be induced as the risks are higher for someone over 40. I also have gestational diabetes but have been told it's so well controlled that the risk of shoulder dystocia (and the baby getting stuck on the way out) is really low.

The registrar saw me last week and booked me in for an induction at 2 days before my due date and I really had to argue the toss with him that I didn't want an induction at 39 weeks, he was trying his best to play on my conscience I think.

I've spoken to people I know who are older than me who say that they haven't had this issue. I wondered if it's standard practice to induce at or before term if you are over 40 and who else has/had not had this issue?

I would much rather have a natural birth if at all possible, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that LO arrives on her own before 39+5 (induction date).


----------



## happymamma

I've never heard of that, but I just turned 40 a few days ago so it wasn't brought up in my other pgs. IMO, if there aren't any concerns with both ur health and ur babys then I don't see why they would do that. 

Maybe, try to get urself started onbur own! There's a few things to try, instead if letting the drs take over. Pitosin, oxytosin, those types of induction mess suck from my experience. I wish u the best! xxx


----------



## happymamma

Sorry bout my spelling mistakes, I'm using my iPhone and it likes ti "correct" me lol


----------



## Laughing Girl

Hello there, in my experience, it is standard practise to try and get you to agree to an induction before your due date. You do not have to accept this, but you may find yourself being pressurised and really have to stand your ground. I was 40 when I had Isla and agreed to monitoring at 40 weeks to get them off my back. She was born at 40 + 6 and I had her at home so my contact with the hospital was minimal but I did feel very pressurised and the consultants I did speak with at the hospital really tried to guilt trip me and scaremonger me.
I will be just turned 42 when this baby is born, and I am once again under the home birth team which does protect me a lot from hospital protocol. I have declined to see a consultant twice already as I see no point. I am not overweight, have had a straightforward pregnancy so far with no complications and my midwife is very supportive of me. I will not accept an induction unless it is absolutely medically necessary and am pretty well versed on the whys and wherefores of my rights and also any safety implications for the baby and myself.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm having a c-section at 38 wks, but this is due to projected 10lbs+ size of baby; plus, I want a c-section for a variety of medical and emotional reasons BUT if you feel uncomfortable, sit down with your doctor with your reasons written out, e.g. do your research and hopefully, they will listen to the mum (YOU)!

best wishes


----------



## Dorian

I am only in second tri, but my MW has not said anything about being induced cause I'm older. She is an awesome MW and has not had any concerns/issues with me being over 40. Just to tell me there can be more problems/etc.

I would stick with your guns, and not be induced unless it was nessessary for Baby/health issues.


----------



## suzimc

You're in the UK, Patient's charter states that noone can be forced to do anything they don't want to by medical staff so if you don't want an induction then just say so. I'm a nrse, we do sometimes try to persuade people to do things that are perceived to be in their best interests but the patient always has the right to say no and any healthcare professional who doesn't accept that decision is going to end up in serious hot water. The boot's on your foot girl stick it right up his ass if you need to! xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

I had read about them not liking you going overdue if you are over 40 but no one has actually mentioned anything to me yet. 

I am having 2-3 weekly growth scans but only because I ended up under a consultant for possible fetal heart problems although everything turned out fine and she's just continued to see me. Baby's head is measuring spot on, abdomen is 1 week ahead and femur is almost 3 weeks ahead but I wouldn't have thought they'd recommend an induction based on femur length unless she's getting cramped in there ????


----------



## FunkyVine

Hope it all works out fine for you and baby Caezzybe xx


----------



## Sewergrrl

I have never heard of age being a sole deciding factor in delivery. What does your OB/MW say about the scheduled induction? Full term is techinically 37 weeks, so there's no harm in delivering early, but it should be your choice and not determined for you unless medically necessary.


----------



## Omi

Ive not heard anything mentioned about this at all. Mind you, i do have a scan at 32 weeks to check the placement of my placenta as low before but nothing has been said re me being older and therefore being induced. Im 41 and will be a month shy of 42 when i deliver!


----------



## AliGirl

Hi. I'm 41 and I was also told that they do not want me to go overdue, so want to induce me if I get to full term. It didn't bother me to be honest. I figure they must have a good reason for saying this, and being induced doesn't mean you won't have a natural birth, it just means they get you started. I'm happy to take the doctor's advice if it's best for me and the baby - don't see any reason to argue against them!


----------



## Laughing Girl

Sewergrrl said:


> I have never heard of age being a sole deciding factor in delivery. What does your OB/MW say about the scheduled induction? Full term is techinically 37 weeks, so there's no harm in delivering early, but it should be your choice and not determined for you unless medically necessary.

Hi there, are you sure this is correct? It is true that many babies that are born at 37 weeks are healthy and well developed, but full term is surely classed as 40 weeks, and lots of people believe between 40 and 42 weeks is full term.


----------



## truly_blessed

I've seen the consultant today and mentioned it to her. She just nodded her head and said when they see me again at 36 weeks they will discuss delivery then. Not sure what that means but did seem to indicate they didn't want me to go overdue. I'll know more on 13th Dec.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Laughing Girl said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> I have never heard of age being a sole deciding factor in delivery. What does your OB/MW say about the scheduled induction? Full term is techinically 37 weeks, so there's no harm in delivering early, but it should be your choice and not determined for you unless medically necessary.
> 
> Hi there, are you sure this is correct? It is true that many babies that are born at 37 weeks are healthy and well developed, but full term is surely classed as 40 weeks, and lots of people believe between 40 and 42 weeks is full term.Click to expand...

When I was pregnant with my DD, my OB and MW both said 37 weeks was full term, so it's safe to go anytime after then. She was born at 38 weeks (not induced) with no issues whatsoever.

You can Google search and find several sources to back that up. Here's one: https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/your-baby/week-37/light-at-the-end.aspx

:)


----------



## Caezzybe

My induction date is tomorrow and I'm still not happy about the idea. The registrar who booked the appointment said they would go straight in and break my waters, yet the NICE guidelines advise against this in their Induction advice. Advanced maternal age is not given as a reason for induction (in the same guidelines) and there appears to be no guideline about advanced maternal age at all. The only thing I did find was a fleeting reference to higher risks in older mothers in bmj article. I will be asking questions tomorrow as to where the hospital get their induction policies from :(


----------



## Sewergrrl

That stinks, Caezzybe. I certainly would question them!

*GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!! * Can't wait to see pics of your sweet baby girl!!!!!


----------



## Caezzybe

Well I went in for the induction after having contractions last night and am now at home. I had to wait for 7hours to talk to the duty registrar, but she eventually let me go home and set a new induction date for in 3 days' time. I do have to go to the day assessment unit for the next 2 days though for monitoring.

I said I wanted my body to have a chance at starting labour naturally and (after telling me the risks) I was free to go. I am still getting contractions around every 8 minutes, along with some lower back pain. I also had a show this morning before going in.

I was examined and found to be 1cm dilated and have been given a Bishop's score of 2 as of this morning. I was offered Propess, but declined their offer on this occasion. If my labour hasn't started by the time I am readmitted, I will take the Propess. I think the extra 3 days (taking me to 40+1) might make a difference if I haven't gone into active labour by then. I think I am in the latent stage at the moment, something I didn't even notice with the birth of my son last year.

I am glad to be out of there, the ward has such a miserable atmosphere and is occupied by women who look very despondent. None of their inductions appear to be working :(


----------



## RNTTC2011

Inductions in general can take over 24 hours. I've never heard of inductions for age but only for post dates and for Intolerance of pregnancy (meaning mom is over being pregnant and usually close to being overdue). Maybe its just a UK thing that they look at your age?? I will be 37 when I deliver (FX'd). I work in the L&D unit as a NICU nurse for all deliveries and have heard quite a bit, but unless you have a medical condition that requires baby to come out or you are post dates, then they don't ask you to induce. Also, it is common practice now to let babies 35+ weeks stay with mom's if they are breathing okay and their overall health looks good at delivery. They are considered "late preterm". Anything over 37 weeks is considered term. At least this is the latest information that our hospital uses as guidelines. And I think that most of our docs would agree that the more that baby is inside is best for baby.


----------



## foxyloxy666

I literally turned 41 at my 20 week scan and had to see a consultant to double check about issues in my first pregnancy (which are fine this time). But was told that I have Placenta Previa this time (which I did suspect) and if it does not move I will be booked in for C section she also said that due to my age (this is the first i've ever heard about it!) I will be induced and will not be allowed to go over my date. So unfortunately my notes still say 'consultant lead' !! The midwife never mentioned anything, in fact she was only positive about my age not being a problem! Mind you I have only had 2 midwife appoints (I am now 25 weeks) and both have been different people, I have the next appoint in Jan and have no idea who I will see this time!! To say I don't feel supported is an understatement! And I now read that I don't have to do what the consultant says??? I definitely do not want to be induced. Thank you for posting that I will seek advice !!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Laughing Girl said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> I have never heard of age being a sole deciding factor in delivery. What does your OB/MW say about the scheduled induction? Full term is techinically 37 weeks, so there's no harm in delivering early, but it should be your choice and not determined for you unless medically necessary.
> 
> Hi there, are you sure this is correct? It is true that many babies that are born at 37 weeks are healthy and well developed, but full term is surely classed as 40 weeks, and lots of people believe between 40 and 42 weeks is full term.Click to expand...


Actually any baby born after 37 weeks is term. 35-37 weeks is late preterm but usually babies stay with moms. Over 42 weeks is post term. I work in NICU and L&D. This is how we classify the babies.


----------

